# Daniel Craig as James Bond?



## jwright82 (Jun 25, 2010)

I personally liked the last two James Bond movies and I thought Daniel Craig did an amazing job too. What do ya'll think of him as James Bond? Of course he is no Sean Connery but should that be points against him? 

Funny story when my daughter was like 10 months old or 1 year old I can't remember, when she would cry in stores, like all young kids do, if we walked by people I would always say "I know, I know Sean Connery is a much better James Bond than the new guy but he's too old to keep doing it so we will have to give the new guy a chance", I used to get the weirdest looks but it was very funny to me at least.


----------



## jambo (Jun 25, 2010)

It usually takes a few movies for the new James Bond to grow on me. Having said that Pierce Brosnan never grew on me and Timothy Dalton was a dour dull Bond. I think Daniel Craig is more like the Bond according to Ian Fleming's books. Although I have not seen Quantum of Solace I felt Casino Royale was closer to the book than any other film has been to the book. Although Casino Royale was written in the 1950s so the cars and gadgets would have been different. Somehow you can't imagine James Bond wearing a hat and overcoat whilst driving an Austin A40 or Ford Commercial. Possibly an Austin Healy or an MG perhaps.

What I liked about Daniel Craig's Bond was at least after a fight he had some cuts and bruises. For all the fights James Bond had in previous movies, I don't ever recall him ever having so much as a bruise or a scratch. He is moving it in a new direction as the old formula has gone. ie no Moneypenny, ditching the Vodka Martini shaken not stirred etc


----------



## Andres (Jun 25, 2010)

Daniel Craig is bisexual and I know at one point he clamored for the Bond character to be bi also. That's enough of a reason for me to pass.


----------



## jwright82 (Jun 25, 2010)

Andres said:


> Daniel Craig is bisexual and I know at one point he clamored for the Bond character to be bi also. That's enough of a reason for me to pass.


 
Well I did not know that........thanks for ruining the new bond for me. you know sometimes ignorance is bliss.


----------



## Andres (Jun 25, 2010)

jwright82 said:


> Andres said:
> 
> 
> > Daniel Craig is bisexual and I know at one point he clamored for the Bond character to be bi also. That's enough of a reason for me to pass.
> ...


----------



## jambo (Jun 26, 2010)

Andres said:


> jwright82 said:
> 
> 
> > Andres said:
> ...


 
I didn't know this either. The strange thing is some time ago I was wondering with the way things are going how long it would be before we'd have a gay James Bond.


----------



## Galatians220 (Jun 26, 2010)

jwright82 said:


> Funny story when my daughter was like 10 months old or 1 year old I can't remember, when she would cry in stores, like all young kids do, if we walked by people I would always say "I know, I know Sean Connery is a much better James Bond than the new guy but he's too old to keep doing it so we will have to give the new guy a chance", I used to get the weirdest looks but it was very funny to me at least.



 I love that story!

Bisexual James Bond: no, a thousand times no. _Never._

Timothy Dalton in "The Living Daylights" -  Dalton is an acquired taste, but I thought he was an excellent Bond just in that movie. "Licence to Kill," not so much, but then, that was a lousy movie anyway. 

No one is a patch on Sean Connery, of course, but Pierce Brosnan's Bond really left me "late for the door." (Old Bob Seger reference there.)

I saw "On Her Majesty's Secret Service" on a date on New Year's Eve, 1969, and thought the ski scenes in it were great and well worth watching the first "Bond-without-Connery" for. Now when I try to watch it, George Lazenby just makes me retch. What a noxious, stupid movie that is. Not even the ski scenes make up for it the sniggering, despicable double entendres, and Lazenby himself is less of a man than Moneypenny. Whatever. 

Margaret


----------



## jambo (Jun 26, 2010)

Galatians220 said:


> [QUOTE
> Bisexual James Bond: no, a thousand times no. _Never._


 
As in Never Say Never Again


----------



## AThornquist (Jun 26, 2010)

Whoever will remove the sex scenes.


----------



## ClayPot (Jun 26, 2010)

jambo said:


> As in Never Say Never Again



Sean Connery was a good James Bond, but I don't think his performances are so great that nobody else compares. In fact, Never Say Never Again is my least favorite Bond movie and Sean is the star!


----------

